

What is Computer Science? - epenn
http://jxyzabc.blogspot.com/2013/01/what-is-computer-science.html

======
11thEarlOfMar
Hmm... I'm trying to balance "...a non-technical friend..." against "...P, the
class of problems with polynomial-time algorithms, and NP, a class of problems
for which polynomial-time algorithms are not known...".

I think this post says as much about computer scientists as it does about
computer science.

